#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Всемирный Марафон КАГЬЮ-РАН

## Staxanov

Привет!

  В воскресенье 30-го сентября состоится очередной Кагью-Ран в поддержку Европа-Центра. Идея заключается в том, что с бегунами из мировой сангхи Карма Кагью по принципу случайности  связывают спонсоров из любой страны мира. Сколько бегун пробежит, столько спонсор и заплатит. Можно также плавать, ездить на велосипеде и т.д., но, конечно, по другим тарифам. Все набеганные и вырученные средства уйдут в пользу ЕЦ, на дальнейшие ремонты и постройки. Инфо о ЕЦ здесь: www.europe-center.org

 Можно зарегистрироваться как бегун и как споносор. Можно бежать самому, а за другого бегуна платить, и таким образом дважды проявить щедрость. Зарегистрироваться можно самостоятельно на этом сайте: http://www ..kagyu-run.org/cms /registration . После регистрации вам вышлют и-мейл. Для завершения регистрации нужно нажать на ссылку, указанную в письме.
Крайний срок регистрации - 25-ое сентября!

----------


## Ануруддха

А можно набегать на другой центр? Или спонсор болеет только за Кагью?  :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

Бег... плавание... почему нет в программе простираний? Безобразие!  :Big Grin:  


PS Вот интересно, зачем из всего шоу устраивать? Нельзя просто дать денег на благое дело?

----------


## Шаман

> PS Вот интересно, зачем из всего шоу устраивать? Нельзя просто дать денег на благое дело?



Современный способ сбора пожертвований. Чем не нравится?
Буддизм ведь, как известно, не интегрируется в ту культуру, в которой распространяется, а не противоречит ей.  :Wink:

----------


## Fat

> Современный способ сбора пожертвований. Чем не нравится?
> Буддизм ведь, как известно, не интегрируется в ту культуру, в которой распространяется, а не противоречит ей.


ИМХО так эффективней будет:

Интересуешься учением Будды? Осознаешь уникальность человеческого рождения? Понимаешь непостоянство? Веришь в закон кармы? Размышляешь об изъянах сансары? Хочешь получить заслугу и не париццо? - отправь СМС на короткий номер 8888 *

наэсэмэсь заслугу!


-------------
* Услуга платная - 1 СМС - 1 евро.

----------


## Шаман

> ИМХО так эффективней будет:
> 
> Интересуешься учением Будды? Осознаешь уникальность человеческого рождения? Понимаешь непостоянство? Веришь в закон кармы? Размышляешь об изъянах сансары? Хочешь получить заслугу и не париццо? - отправь СМС на короткий номер 8888 *
> 
> наэсэмэсь заслугу!
> 
> 
> -------------
> * Услуга платная - 1 СМС - 1 евро.


Хорошая идея, кстати  :Smilie:  
Вполне в духе современности.
Какая школа первая возьмёт на вооружение, та и будет на коне в 21-м веке  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> с бегунами из мировой сангхи Карма Кагью по принципу случайности  связывают спонсоров из любой страны мира. Сколько бегун пробежит, столько спонсор и заплатит. Можно также плавать, ездить на велосипеде и т.д., но, конечно, по другим тарифам.


Цирк продолжается... Это не ЕЦ, это просто...

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну, началось, блин. Каждый пусть сам решает, за кого ему бежать и за что отдавать свои деньги. А критикам хочу процитировать Калу Ринпоче по поводу нарушения обета Бодхисаттвы:



> Кроме того, всякий, кто принял на себя данный Махаянский обет, должен
> пытаться не возбуждать ни в ком сожаления в случае,  когда этого не тре-
> буется. Предположим,  мы увидели бы кого-нибудь,  кто делиться своим бо-
> гатством совершенно бескорыстно,  и сказали:  "Лучше бы вам этого не де-
> лать.  Если вы будете так поступать, то в будущем станете бедным, а тог-
> да,  кто  позаботиться о вас?" Заставить этого человека пожалеть о своем
> великодушном намерении - оказывается очень  серьезным  нарушением  обета
> бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Речь не о великодушном намерении, а о дурацких средствах поощрения намерений. Так и вижу: Трисонг Дэцен объявляет коллективный альпинистский забег в Тибет для индийских пандитов и махасиддх! Кто добежит быстрее и заберётся повыше, тому много КЦ и большой-пребольшой монастырь!

Кстати, о предназначении Европейского центра, в который планируется вложить (или уже вложили) 4 с половиной миллиона евро. Это "место для встречи буддизма с современным миром на очень практическом уровне".
http://www.buddhism.ru/buddhru/bru8/ole_ec.php
Административный центр управления организацией "Алмазный Путь". Место для отдыха и подготовки так называемых "путешествующих учителей", место для тусовки и дискотек, презентаций, "культурного обмена", центр знакомств для молодёжи:
http://www.europe-center.org/index.php?id=26&L=2
„Это будет место, где в буддийской обстановке пересекутся многие культуры, где многие будут учиться друг у друга, *где множество проницательных и идеалистически настроенных людей получат возможность влиять друг на друга, влюбляться и просто развиваться как человеческие существа, и одновременно делиться этим с другими*”.

Это не центр распространения какой-то там запылившейся тибетской Дхармы - он "будет распостранять *нашу настоящую силу: развивающиеся человеческие отношения*".
http://www.europe-center.org/index.php?id=2&L=2
Здесь в "Дхарма-кафе" будут обмениваться "радостью и вдохновением". Но и о главном не забудут: "Благодаря работе  международного центра и активности путешествующих учителей, нам удастся избежать  появления в будущем национальных разновидностей Буддизма Алмазного пути". Танцы танцами, а организацию надо контролировать.

_- Существует ли определённая мантра, которая может нам помочь при сборе денег?
- Если вы хотите чтобы у вас что-то получалось, лучше всего использовать ОМ А ХУНГ. Это мантра для развития и роста._

От комментариев воздержусь.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> От комментариев воздержусь.


Тоже воздержусь. Хотя вижу это как "слои ментальной грязи". Впрочем, у каждого свое "чистое видение".  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дима, скажи: ОМ А ХУМ - это мантра развития и роста?




> Хотя вижу это как "слои ментальной грязи"


Что "это" - цитаты с официальных сайтов АП?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, скажи: ОМ А ХУМ - это мантра развития и роста?


Ну в каком то смысле можно и так выразиться. Why not?  :Smilie: 




> Что "это" - цитаты с официальных сайтов АП?


Нет. Это цитата из соседнего треда про монашество и чистое видение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хотя вижу это как "слои ментальной грязи".


А как по мне, то это проявления городсти - "Я круче, так как не в АП".

----------


## К. Дордже

Вроде раньше была возможность с помощью смс пожертвовать деньги на расширение московского центра АП. Я не пользовался, потому что часть этих денег оседала у оператора сотовой связи. А некоторым это было удобно.
А Кагью Ран очень хорошая инициатива, люди бегают в разных точках планеты и параллельно оплачивает км пробежавшим. Кто-то из Москвы платит за километры бегуна в Сиднее и тп. Деньги идут на развитие Европейского центра.
И хватит ёрничать по каждому случаю, где упоминается АП. 
Организация большая, все разные, но в большинстве своем трудятся на БВЖС каждый день.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А как по мне, то это проявления городсти - "Я круче, так как не в АП".


Это проявление сочувствия к обманутым людям, но Вы оцените его только сумев однажды посмотреть со стороны на все эти марафоны.
И проявление грусти, что слово "кагью" используется как ярлык на пёстрой упаковке с совершенно другим духовным и культурным опытом.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это проявление сочувствия к обманутым людям, но Вы оцените его только сумев однажды посмотреть со стороны на все эти марафоны.


А я и сейчас со стороны смотрю - участия в них не принимаю, но и никого не отговариваю.

----------


## куру хунг

> А как по мне, то это проявления городсти - "Я круче, так как не в АП".


 А по мне эти слова так же прояление гордости, типо- я круче тех кто заявляет*"Я круче, так как не в АП"
*, так как этого не заявляю.
 Ишь тут выискались, хулители, однако, ну сапсэм о боддичите не хочуть задуматься, не то что я такой , маленький, убогенький, НО ...какова боддхичита полюбуйтесь, убогие гордецы типа. :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------

Ann Ginger (28.03.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Это проявление сочувствия к обманутым людям, но Вы оцените его только сумев однажды посмотреть со стороны на все эти марафоны. И проявление грусти, что слово "кагью" используется как ярлык на пёстрой упаковке с совершенно другим духовным и культурным опытом.


Димитрий, а по-моему, это - яркий пример того, как личные симпатии и антипатии окрашивают восприятие в черно-белые тона. Мое нечистое видение мне говорит, что заблуждаются другие. Чье же чистое видение чище?  :Confused:  Ладно. Коли я пообещал воздержаться от комментариев, то надо держать слово.

----------


## GROM

Хочется много ругаться,но не буду  :Smilie: 
Однако как мне кажется,спонсор оплачивающий км набегов или накатов,заслуг не обретает  :Wink:

----------


## К. Дордже

_2 Дмитрий Кармапенко:_
Интересно, в чем  обманули всех этих людей, Дмитрий?
Вы заявляете, что людей, которые бегут или платят, обманут, и их деньги пойдут не на развитие Европейского Центра? Или люди не понимают для чего будет существовать этот Центр?
 IMHO, как и любой другой, он будет помогать большому количеству человек обратить свою жизнь на БВЖС.
 Всем им удобно организовывать свою деятельность именно так. А не так, как считаете Вы.
 Неужели плохо, что большое количество молодых людей интересуется своим умом и возможностью помогать другим. Я сам Прибежище получил у Ламы Оле. Практикую, в том числе, Медитацию на XVI Кармапу (3 Света) и уверен, что это истинная практика Дхармы. То же самое делают тысячи других людей в АП. 

Если Вам так претит все, связанное с АП, действительно воздержитесь от комментариев.

----------


## Fat

Предлагаю считать центром европейского буддизма Кунпенлинг!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## К. Дордже

> Хочется много ругаться,но не буду 
> Однако как мне кажется,спонсор оплачивающий км набегов или накатов,заслуг не обретает


Он платит деньги в пользу Европейского Центра, а количество этих денег зависит от количества километров, которое пробежит спонсируемый им участник.
Если согласиться с тем, что поддержка буддийского центра-деяние увеличивающее заслугу, то в описанном случае заслугу получат оба участника.

Для скептиков: Простое бескорыстное желание счастья другим существам-уже причина для накопления заслуги.

А по-моему, когда думаешь о своей заслуге, никакой заслуги не возникает. Может я и не прав.

----------


## Legba

Извините, но я вот вообще "ниасилил" эту тему. Если есть спонсоры, кторые хотят дать денег на центр - почему они просто их не переведут? Причем тут бег-то? Никакого удовольствия от того, что кто-то где-то бежит, спонсор вроде не получает... Может логичнее было-бы, чем попусту бегать - поработать, ну я не знаю, грузчиком - и перевести денег на центр? Короче, чего-то я не понимаю... :Confused:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Может логичнее было-бы, чем попусту бегать - поработать, ну я не знаю, грузчиком - и перевести денег на центр? Короче, чего-то я не понимаю...


Петр, а данном случае форма неважна, важна мотивация и содержание. Цель - собрать пожертвования на Европа-центр. Кагью-ран - это одна из форм. Кто-то лотереи проводит - это тоже одна из форм. Кто-то может отправиться в ближайший центр КК и просто дать денег без всяких заморочек.

----------


## Alex S.

> Извините, но я вот вообще "ниасилил" эту тему. Если есть спонсоры, кторые хотят дать денег на центр - почему они просто их не переведут?


Скорее всего лишь способ привлечь внимание.  В смысле, что такой подход "принят".

----------


## Шаман

> Извините, но я вот вообще "ниасилил" эту тему. Если есть спонсоры, кторые хотят дать денег на центр - почему они просто их не переведут? Причем тут бег-то? Никакого удовольствия от того, что кто-то где-то бежит, спонсор вроде не получает... Может логичнее было-бы, чем попусту бегать - поработать, ну я не знаю, грузчиком - и перевести денег на центр? Короче, чего-то я не понимаю...


ПиАр - двигатель сбора пожертвований  :Smilie: 
Не попиаришь - не покушаешь (необуддийский слоган)

Пы.Сы. Катаю на велосипеде, пока бесплатно. Ищу дхарма-спонсора. Деньги пойдут ... ну например, в питерский дацан.

----------


## Yuki

> ПиАр - двигатель сбора пожертвований 
> Не попиаришь - не покушаешь (необуддийский слоган)


На самом деле ж - так. А куда деваться от "современного мира"?
Ну а придумать такой ход, чтобы всем понравилось, при этом было не смешно и эффективно - это ж очень сложная задача. 
Вот и получается, что получается.

----------


## igorbud

Это мой первый пост.

Прочитал.
Скукота и все.
Кто-то затеет веселое и полезное мероприятие, и сразу же найдутся те, кто его испоганит.
Если бы даже просто марафон организовали, просто так для поддержки здоровья (вместе веселей бежать), все-равно бы испоганили.

Это такая традиция у некоторых (я о последних).

Кто-то практикует радость или рад, что у других что-то получается, что других что-то хорошее объединяет.

А кто-то практикует совсем наоборот.
Видение такое.

Пространство - это радость.
КАРМАПА ЧЕННО


З.Ы. И это последний мой пост. Так как смысла этих "дискусий" не вижу. Времени нет. Лучше медитировать в это время.

----------


## GROM

> Он платит деньги в пользу Европейского Центра, а количество этих денег зависит от количества километров, которое пробежит спонсируемый им участник.
> Если согласиться с тем, что поддержка буддийского центра-деяние увеличивающее заслугу, то в описанном случае заслугу получат оба участника.
> 
> Для скептиков: Простое бескорыстное желание счастья другим существам-уже причина для накопления заслуги.
> 
> А по-моему, когда думаешь о своей заслуге, никакой заслуги не возникает. Может я и не прав.


Ну во первых платит не в  центр,а за километраж,или в центр а не за километраж? :Big Grin:  Есть нюанс!
Заслуга-это карма!Если бы карма не возникала от того,что о ней подумаешь,всё было бы гораздо проще в этом мире  :Wink:  

Ещё мало понятно,как можно испоганить марафон интернет форумом? :Confused:  
Совершенно согласен с Legba  по данному вопросу(но спасибо ему не скажу :Big Grin:  )

п.с. для всех кто побежит марафон,не старайтесь пробежать много если у вас нет подготовки. :Smilie:  Вредно и опасно.Лучше как советовал igorbud,медитировать в это время.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если бы даже просто марафон организовали, просто так для поддержки здоровья (вместе веселей бежать), все-равно бы испоганили.


Не думаю, что марафонский бег полезен для здоровья.  :Smilie:  А вообще можно организовать хоть всемирный шахматный турнир, только *при чём тут Дхарма?*




> Кто-то практикует радость или рад, что у других что-то получается, что других что-то хорошее объединяет.


Да классно, когда людей что-то хорошее объединяет. Фэн-клубы рок-групп, клубы любителей пива, клубы знакомств, психологические тренинги, танцплощадки. Всё это замечательно и может приносить пользу на относительном уровне. "Просто развиваться как человеческие существа", - с этой действительно простой задачей прекрасно справляются даже синтоновцы. *При чём тут Дхарма* и школа кагью?




> Пространство - это радость.


Это теперь вместо Первой Благородной? Какое такое пространство и какая такая радость? Радости бывают разные, пространства - тем паче.  :Smilie:  *При чём тут Дхарма* и школа кагью? Сколько лет усердной практики понадобилось каждому из великих учителей линии кагью, чтобы от всепроникающего страдания сансары перейти к радости Пробуждения? Почему Марпа, Миларепа, Гампопа не организовывали клубы для общения, а занимались немного другими вещами?

Извините, но все эти крылатые цитаты Оле о "радости" и "принесении пользы другим" остаются просто банальными словесными клише, пока не достигнут соответствующий духовный уровень. И есть риск никогда этого уровня не достичь, если в массовом порядке подменять Дхарму общением и всевозможными весёлыми мероприятиями. Загляните в свой ум. Если отнять у него новые любимые "буддийские" игрушки, что останется? Если завтра вдруг окончится праздник, не станет тусовки, пива, дискотек, прыжков с парашютом, марафонов, влюблённости и общения, словом, вполне обычных сансарических отвлечений - останется ли ум радостным? Если не станет привлекательной современной упаковки, захотите ли вы продолжать практику?

Последнее наставление Миларепы, которое он дал Гампопе:
_Упражняясь в Махамудре, не занимай себя совершением добродетельных поступков тела и речи, потому что так ты рискуешь упустить свободную от мышления пробуждённость. Только потому, что я сидел на этой заднице, я достиг постижения. Я был упорен в применении пути средств и пути освобождения: Шести йог Наропы и Махамудры. Лёгкими, необременительными практиками ничего не достигнешь!

Не стремись добиться целей мирской жизни. Практикуй стойко. Настанет день, когда ты увидишь в этом старике самого Будду. Это случится, когда в тебе родится подлинное постижение. Это моё последнее наставление._

----------

Ann Ginger (28.03.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> "Благодаря работе международного центра и активности путешествующих учителей, нам удастся избежать появления в будущем национальных разновидностей Буддизма Алмазного пути".


Нипонял :Frown: . А зачем избегать национальных разновидностей? Это что-то типа глобализма, тока в рамках сангхи карма-кагью? Типа "хоть однообразно, зато не безобразно"? 

Чёто вспомнил фашисткий лозунг "Сила - через радость. Радость - через силу!". А мне нерадостно, когда через силу....




> Упражняясь в Махамудре, не занимай себя совершением добродетельных поступков тела и речи, потому что так ты рискуешь упустить свободную от мышления пробуждённость. Только потому, что я сидел на этой заднице, я достиг постижения.


Заметьте - потому что сидел, а отнюдь не бегал! Разряд бегающих напоминает монахов из монастыря, заранее обреченных вместо медитации на хлопоты по матчасти...

----------


## Вова Л.

Не надо лукавить - все ополчились только потом, что это все организовывает Оле. Занимался бы этим кто-то другой, то все эти критики автору темы кучу "спасибо" наставили бы.

----------


## Ануруддха

К слову о беге. Монахам в Шри-Ланке запрещено бегать (не по винае конечно). Во время бега невозможно сохранять осознанность, поэтому демонстрировать свою неосознанность считается неправильным поведением. Поэтому бег _в некотором смысле_ нечто противоположное Дхарме.

----------


## Шаман

> Не надо лукавить - все ополчились только потом, что это все организовывает Оле. Занимался бы этим кто-то другой, то все эти критики автору темы кучу "спасибо" наставили бы.


Стивен Сигал, к примеру?

----------


## GROM

> К слову о беге. Монахам в Шри-Ланке запрещено бегать (не по винае конечно). Во время бега невозможно сохранять осознанность, поэтому демонстрировать свою неосознанность считается неправильным поведением. Поэтому бег _в некотором смысле_ нечто противоположное Дхарме.


Возражаю.
Отец Кхенчен Палдэн Шераба и Цеванг Донгьяла ринпоче,(его имя Чимэ Намгьял ринпоче),бегал даже после 80 лет!При этом у него это был регулярный бег.
А он был великий практикующий.
Так что бег сам по себе  не противоположен Дхарме.

----------


## Ануруддха

Дхарма ведь для тех кто на пути, а не для тех кто этот путь реализовал. Великим практикующим все равно в каком состоянии находиться: бегать, прыгать, плавать - но это результат того что когда они очень долго сидели.

----------


## igorbud

)))))))Это теперь вместо Первой Благородной? Какое такое пространство и какая такая радость? Радости бывают разные, пространства - тем паче.  :Smilie:  *При чём тут Дхарма* и школа кагью? Сколько лет усердной практики понадобилось каждому из великих учителей линии кагью, чтобы от всепроникающего страдания сансары перейти к радости Пробуждения? Почему Марпа, Миларепа, Гампопа не организовывали клубы для общения, а занимались немного другими вещами?))))))))))))

Опомнитесь и расслабтесь - Кагью Ран раз год.  Остальное время медитация. Да и бегаем и простираемся, и подтягиваемся и плаваем периодически. И работаем (лечим, учим, продаем, покупаем, и много другого).
И все это радость, это неформальная практика. В промежутках формальная и тоже в радость.


А кому-то не радость . Фе-е-е. Скукотища, а не взглад.

)))))))))))))))Извините, но все эти крылатые цитаты Оле о "радости" и "принесении пользы другим" остаются просто банальными словесными клише, пока не достигнут соответствующий духовный уровень. И есть риск никогда этого уровня не достичь, если в массовом порядке подменять Дхарму общением и всевозможными весёлыми мероприятиями. Загляните в свой ум. Если отнять у него новые любимые "буддийские" игрушки, что останется? Если завтра вдруг окончится праздник, не станет тусовки, пива, дискотек, прыжков с парашютом, марафонов, влюблённости и общения, словом, вполне обычных сансарических отвлечений - останется ли ум радостным? Если не станет привлекательной современной упаковки, захотите ли вы продолжать практику?))))))))))

Мысли и явления - свободная игра пространства. 
Я радуюсь, что все это происходит и стараюсь быть мудрым и сострадательным. Стараюсь, а для этого еще и  формальной практикой занимаюсь. Я на пути. 
Счастье - это не цель, а путь.

))))))))))))Последнее наставление Миларепы, которое он дал Гампопе:
[I]Упражняясь в Махамудре, не занимай себя совершением добродетельных поступков тела и речи, потому что так ты рискуешь упустить свободную от мышления пробуждённость. Только потому, что я сидел на этой заднице, я достиг постижения. Я был упорен в применении пути средств и пути освобождения: Шести йог Наропы и Махамудры. Лёгкими, необременительными практиками ничего не достигнешь!
Не стремись добиться целей мирской жизни. Практикуй стойко. Настанет день, когда ты увидишь в этом старике самого Будду. Это случится, когда в тебе родится подлинное постижение. Это моё последнее наставление.)))))))))))))


Давайте Миларепу не цитировать, и даже не комментировать - будете на его уровне, тогда и комментируйте и меня и других.

п.с. Все-таки повелся на "дисскусию"  :Smilie: 

Кому-то нравиться что мысли и явления появляються в пространстве, а кому-то, что они растворяются. Поэтому и существуют разные тенденции в уме, разные школы, разные тантры. Каждой голове своя шапка.

Мне нравиться что происходит, что что-то появляется. А если этого нет, то я наслаждаюсь моментом осознавания. 
Все - есть умом.

Если кому-то больше нравиться голое осознавание, без всяких игр и мыслей в уме - пожалуйста.
Но для меня это скучновато :-)

И опять же все есть ум. А мысли и явления - свободная игра пространства.

ФУ-у-у-у. Кажись закончил.

Спасибо за форум :-)

----------


## Вова Л.

Ладно, хватит доказывать друг другу недоказуемое - ничего ж все равно не докажем. Давайте лучше тонглен друг для друга сделаем.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрывается поскольку перестал быть конструктивной и перешла на личности.

----------

